

Smartphone vendors delaying launches to avoid competing with iPhone 4S - gadgetgurudude
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/31/smartphone-vendors-said-to-be-delaying-launches-to-avoid-competiting-with-iphone-4s/

======
vijayanands
"Smartphone vendors said to be delaying launches to avoid competiting with
iPhone 4S"

We are taking the words of someone who can't even spell check, seriously?

